# Participal Relative Clauses



## pakiko

Hola:

¿Alguién sabe a qué se refiere este término en el campo de la gramática?
"Participal Relative Clauses".
Es algún tipo de Oración de Relativo. Pero, ¿qué tipo?

Por lo visto aparece contrapuesto a las "Finite Relative Clauses".

¿Alguién puede echarme una mano?

Un saludo.


----------



## St. Nick

Hola

_The guy who is driving the car has a huge pimple on his nose._ [finite relative; verbo conjugado]
_The guy driving the car has a huge pimple on his nose._ [participial relative; participio en función de adjetivo]

The girl that is dressed in black has a piece of toilet paper hanging out of her skirt. [finite, conjugado]
The girl dressed in black has a piece of toilet paper hanging out of her skirt. [participle, adjetivo]


----------



## blasita

Hola.

La explicación de St.Nick me parece clara y concisa. Yo voy a tratar de añadir sólo unos ejemplos más con otra pequeña explicación a lo que preguntas, de la manera más simple que pueda.

'Finite relative clauses' son las que contienen un verbo conjugado, que indica un tiempo verbal. Ejemplo: _He loves her_ – 'loves' es presente.  En las llamadas  'non-finite' no es así, es decir, contienen p.ej.  un infinitivo, un participio '-ed' o un '-ing form' ('participles' son las formas verbales acabadas en -ed y -ing). Ejemplo: _You should read the parts highlighted in blue_ ('highlighted' es 'participle -ed').

Con las 'non-finite relative clauses', se usa el 'zero relative pronoun': _The man sitting next to David is his father_. (=The man _who is_ sitting next to …) _Who are those people climbing over the wall?_ (=Who are those people _who are_ climbing over the wall?)  _The woman injured in the accident was expecting a baby._ (=The woman _who was _injured  …) _All cakes sold here are homemade._ (=All cakes _which are_ sold …).

Saludos.


----------



## St. Nick

_'Zero relative pronouns'_ are not involved with  "participial relative clauses."  A zero relative pronoun is an elided  direct object of a finite verb within a relative clause:

_"The man (that) she hit in the head was not really the guy who actually pinched her butt."_ [_(that)_ = zero relative pronoun; direct object of _"hit"_]


----------



## pakiko

Muchas gracias a los dos, St. Nick y Blasita.
Es un lujo contar con este tipo de foros.

Por cierto, ¿en español funciona igual? ¿Qué tipo de normbre recibirían ambos tipos de oración de relativo?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## St. Nick

Pakiko, la "participial relative clause" suele a llamarse _"participial phrase"_ mientras que la estructura con el pronombre relativo y el verbo conjugado es una verdadera oración de relativo, ambas funcionando iguales en español.


----------



## blasita

Sorry, St. Nick, but in my humble opinion, what I said about 'non-finite relative clauses' is right.

So: _The man sitting next to David is his father._ You cannot say: *_The man who sitting next to ... _In the case of -ing and -ed clauses, non-finite clauses only occur when the subject of the non-tensed verb is the same referent as the head noun, so in your example: *_The man hit in the head_ ... wouldn't have the same meaning.

Is it right now? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## St. Nick

Zero relatives are unrelated to this topic.


----------



## blasita

St. Nick said:


> Zero relatives are unrelated to this topic.



OK, thank you.

Saludos.

PS Just in case it helps: "... ambas funcionando _igual_ en español" (not "iguales")


----------



## blasita

Te intento explicar un poco, Pakiko. Lo que estamos comentando del 'zero relative pronoun': yo lo entiendo como simplemente el hecho de omitir el pronombre relativo (who, which, that, etc), lo que puede ocurrir en general en las 'defining relative clauses' (especificativas) pero no en las 'non-defining' (explicativas). Lo que yo intentaba decir es que a diferencia de las 'finite defining and non-defining relative clauses', nunca usas el pronombre relativo en este tipo de oraciones ('non-finite'). He hablado de las 'finite/non-finite' porque esto forma parte de la pregunta.

Bueno, y si por favor estoy equivocada en algo que he dicho, ruego me lo digáis para borrar/corregir. Aprendo cada día. Gracias.


----------



## pakiko

Gracias de nuevo. Entonces, en español, de una oración como "El hombre sentado al lado de David es su padre",
¿es posible decir que "sentado al lado de su padre" es una oración de Relativo no Finita o de Participio?
¿Qué terminología se usa?

Vuelvo a decir que este tipo de foros es un lujo. Gracias.


----------



## blasita

A las que te refieres las llamaría en español _relativas reducidas_, pero de esto no estoy segura; hace mucho tiempo que lo estudié ya. ¿Algún otro forero, por favor?


----------



## inib

¿Las _participle phrases_ que emplean un _present participle_ en inglés realmente funcionan* igual* en español? Es decir, ¿es correcto/habitual decir...
_El tío conduciendo el coche tiene un grano en la nariz
¿Quiénes son esas personas trepando por el muro?...?
_A mí me han llegado a decir "¿Eh?" por emplear construcciones así


----------



## pakiko

"Relativas reducidas". Gracias, Blasita. Lo confirmaré echando un vistazo a alguna gramática o el libro de Alarcos Llorach de gramática funcional.
Gracias, Inib. Los ejemplos son muy gráficos, je, je.

Supongo que algo así pasa con las explicativas. Por ejemplo: "Luis, estudiando todos los días siete horas, no tendrá problemas para aprobar el examen". Aunque en este caso puede ser también considerada una horación causal, supongo...
O modal, quizás...


----------



## St. Nick

inib said:


> ¿Las _participle phrases_ que emplean un _present participle_ en inglés realmente funcionan* igual* en español? Es decir, ¿es correcto/habitual decir...
> _El tío conduciendo el coche tiene un grano en la nariz
> ¿Quiénes son esas personas trepando por el muro?...?
> _A mí me han llegado a decir "¿Eh?" por emplear construcciones así


Yes, the past participle always works, e.g., _'... los vecinos que están recién llegados ....'_ in comparison with _'... los vecinos recién llegados ....'_  and, though somewhat restricted and considered an adverb in Spanish, the present participle is used frequently as well, e.g., _'Inib, mostrando su alegría, miraba a la cámara'_  and _'Hay un alumno fumando un canuto en el pasillo.'_


----------



## roanheads

inib said:


> ¿Las _participle phrases_ que emplean un _present participle_ en inglés realmente funcionan* igual* en español? Es decir, ¿es correcto/habitual decir...
> _El tío conduciendo el coche tiene un grano en la nariz
> ¿Quiénes son esas personas trepando por el muro?...?
> _A mí me han llegado a decir "¿Eh?" por emplear construcciones así



Hola *inib,    *

También digo yo "¿Eh?"  Creo que el uso del gerundio así es un calco del inglés y no es buen español. 
Debe escribirse -- " el tio *que conduce* el coche-----"
                       y "---esas personas *que trepan( o que van trepando )* por el muro.

A ver lo que dicen los hispánohablantes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Participal Relative Clauses: _desde un punto de vista menos anticuado en cuanto a terminología tradicional en vez de _relative_ sería más correcto _adjective_.


----------



## SevenDays

inib said:


> ¿Las _participle phrases_ que emplean un _present participle_ en inglés realmente funcionan* igual* en español? Es decir, ¿es correcto/habitual decir...
> _El tío conduciendo el coche tiene un grano en la nariz
> ¿Quiénes son esas personas trepando por el muro?...?
> _A mí me han llegado a decir "¿Eh?" por emplear construcciones así



Sí como dice roanheads. El gerundio es un adverbio verbal, y no puede funcionar como adjetivo, que es lo que ocurre cuando dices _el tío conduciendo_. Por lo tanto, se dice _el tío que conduce. _Podemos decir _el tio que está conduciendo el coche tiene un grano en la nariz_, pues la frase verbal_ está conduciendo _coincide temporalmente con el presente verbal _tiene_.
Saludos


----------



## pakiko

También parece interesante lo que indica Roanheads. En mi opinión, los ejemplos tanto de Inib como de St. Nick como de Blasita son gramaticales, pero más propios del registro oral (al menos los que hacen uso del gerundio). No hay ningún motivo que me haga pensar que se traten de calcos del inglés.


----------



## pakiko

Un saludo XiaoRoel. Gracias.


----------



## SevenDays

St. Nick said:


> Yes, the past participle always works, e.g., _'... los vecinos que están recién llegados ....'_ in comparison with _'... los vecinos recién llegados ....'_ and, though somewhat restricted and considered an adverb in Spanish, the present participle is used frequently as well, e.g., _'Inib, mostrando su alegría, miraba a la cámara'_ and _'Hay un alumno fumando un canuto en el pasillo.'_



En inglés, podemos hablar de "gerunds" y "participles" con las terminaciones verbales "ing." La función sintáctica determina si es "gerund" o "participle," pero a veces no es fácil y tampoco tiene sentido diferenciar uno del otro, por lo que algunos simplemente hablan de "*ing forms*." Ahora bien, a una observación más pertinente, en español los participios y gerundios se diferencian claramente: _mostrado_ (participio), _mostra*n*do_ (gerundio). En_ Inib, mostrando su alegría, miraba la cámara_, "mostrando" es un gerundio que, en su función adverbial, se refiere al sujeto de forma explicativa (y también coincide temporalmente con "miraba.") De la misma manera, "fumando" es un gerundio que no encaja; se debe usar el participio adjetivo: _hay un alumno que fuma un canuto en el pasillo_.

saludos


----------



## roanheads

pakiko said:


> También parece interesante lo que indica Roanheads. En mi opinión, los ejemplos tanto de Inib como de St. Nick como de Blasita son gramaticales, pero más propios del registro oral (al menos los que hacen uso del gerundio). No hay ningún motivo que me haga pensar que se traten de calcos del inglés.



Tardé bastante en encontrarlo en la RAE. donde dice "por influjo del inglés se usa a veces incorrectamente un gerundio------"


*1.2.1.* Cuando no lleva preposición, se construye siempre sin artículo, tanto en oraciones explicativas como especificativas: _«Yo, que estaba en quinto de primaria, fui a contarles a mis cuates_ [...] _que los granaderos habían tumbado la puerta de mi escuela»_ (Derbez _Usos_ [Méx. 1988]); _«Las noticias que vinieron fueron peores»_ (UPietri _Oficio_ [Ven. 1976]). Solo si la oración es explicativa y tiene valor apositivo, el relativo sin preposición va precedido de artículo: _«Este es mi primo Pedro. Bueno, Pichichi, el que trabaja en el ministerio»_ (MtzBallesteros _Pisito_ [Esp. 1990]). Por influjo del inglés, se usa a veces incorrectamente un gerundio en lugar del relativo seguido del verbo en forma personal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Un taxista bonaerense sorprendió a todos al devolver una billetera conteniendo 20 000 pesos»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 7.2.97); debió decirse _que contenía.

Saludos._


----------



## blasita

Coincido con Roanheads y SevenDays en que no es siempre igual en inglés que en español en este caso (gerundio), y los ejemplos de Inib lo confirman.


----------



## pakiko

El ejemplo de "La billetera conteniendo 20.000 pesos" parece claramente agramatical, puesto que la billetera no realiza ninguna acción. Sin embargo, "Había un chico fumando un canuto en el pasillo" o "Entró una persona gritando a voces", si no me equivoco, son perfectamente gramaticales, puesto que tanto "el chico" como "la persona" son agentes de la acción. Del mismo modo que "Pepe, fumando un canuto, pensaba en aquella larga tarde" (en este caso, explicativa, o modal, no sé) es correcta en cualquier caso.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.
A mi no me suena extraña para nada la frase: _Hay un alumno fumando un canuto en el pasillo_, y sí me suena fatal: _Hay una billetera conteniendo 20.000 pesos en el suelo_, pese que responden a la misma estructura sintáctica. Entiendo, pues, que debe de depender bastante de como se adapte el significado del verbo y su sujeto a una estructura de gerundio que refleja una acción que le está ocurriendo en ese momento al sujeto.


----------



## St. Nick

SevenDays said:


> Sí como dice roanheads. El gerundio es un adverbio verbal, y no puede funcionar como adjetivo, que es lo que ocurre cuando dices _el tío conduciendo_. Por lo tanto, se dice _el tío que conduce. _Podemos decir _el tio que está conduciendo el coche tiene un grano en la nariz_, pues la frase verbal_ está conduciendo _coincide temporalmente con el presente verbal _tiene_.
> Saludos


That's funny. In this thread, I’m the one that had mentioned that a modifying present participle is considered an adverb in Spanish, but that’s just semantics because in both languages their uses are so similar. The horizons in this thread need to be widened: 

_'Siendo Marcela tan aficionada a Marilyn Monroe, no es de extrañar que se haga fotos sentada en la playa.'

'Las niñas, bailando en el barro, se ensuciaron mucho.'

'Vio una estrella corriendo por el cielo.'_


----------



## SevenDays

St. Nick said:


> That's funny. In this thread, I’m the one that had mentioned that a modifying present participle is considered an adverb in Spanish, but that’s just semantics because in both languages their uses are so similar. The horizons in this thread need to be widened:
> 
> _'Siendo Marcela tan aficionada a Marilyn Monroe, no es de extrañar que se haga fotos sentada en la playa.'
> 
> 'Las niñas, bailando en el barro, se ensuciaron mucho.'
> 
> 'Vio una estrella corriendo por el cielo.'_



I'm glad that you said you had already mentioned the presente participle-adverb use in Spanish. In replying, what stuck in my mind was the last thing I'd read, which was roanheads message. I'm not sure I follow the need to widen horizons. Just curious, in your examples, what you've underlined, do you consider those participles or gerunds? And what would you call them in English?


----------



## roanheads

ST.Nick
I was taught to use a Spanish gerund to show "when" or "how" an action is done. "Siendo jóvenes, trabajaban más."----"Pasaba una hora haciendo el ejercicio."
But not to translate the English " ing " after a preposition, or when the "ing" fulfills the function of a noun. " antes de recibir la carta"
----" el ir y venir de tanta gente.
Also not when " ing" fulfills an adjectival function---In " hay un alumno fumando un canuto " ---fumando is functioning as adjective and therefore should not be translated by a Spanish gerund.(According to RAE  should be " hay un alumno que fuma. )
Another interesting thread                     

Also a general note."The Spanish gerund is essentially verbal and emphasizes the duration of the action it presents.The further the English " ing " deviates from this function, the less likely it is to be translated by the Spanish gerund."

Saludos.


----------



## St. Nick

SevenDays said:


> I'm glad that you said you had already mentioned the presente participle-adverb use in Spanish. In replying, what stuck in my mind was the last thing I'd read, which was roanheads message. I'm not sure I follow the need to widen horizons. Just curious, in your examples, what you've underlined, do you consider those participles or gerunds? And what would you call them in English?


In English, they can be described as _participles functioning as adjectives_ or, as mentioned in post #6, _participial phrases._  Without fail, they function as adjectives.  English _gerunds_ and _gerund phrases,_ in contrast, e.g., _'Flirting with her is dangerous,'_ will always function as nouns.


----------



## SevenDays

St. Nick said:


> In English, they can be described as _participles functioning as adjectives_ or, as mentioned in post #6, _participial phrases._  Without fail, they function as adjectives.  English _gerunds_ and _gerund phrases,_ in contrast, e.g., _'Flirting with her is dangerous,'_ will always function as nouns.



I was asking what you'd call in Spanish *and* English the words that you had underlined in your examples of message #26. But it's ok. By now, it may or may not be relevant to say this: in English, you can't tell whether a word is a gerund or a participle just by looking at it in isolation. What is _flirting_? It depends on how it is used. _Flirting is awesome_ (gerund); _He is flirting again_ (participle). That's not so in Spanish. A gerund can only be a gerund, and it shouldn't be used in a participial (adjectival) function (_hay un alumno fumando_), though it's frequently done. It's not a contextual issue, as it is with _flirting_.


----------



## inib

I am reading all your comments with great interest. As no unanimity has been reached yet, for the time being, I will stick to using Spanish gerunds when their function is purely adverbial in this type of phrases, and avoid them when they seem to be adjectival. 
(Sorry for my delay in answering...I'm having difficulty in opening some WR pages, and even more so in posting...cross fingers with this post)
Once again, many thanks for taking the time to give your opinions on my query.


----------



## St. Nick

SevenDays said:


> I was asking what you'd call in Spanish *and*  English the words that you had underlined in your examples of message  #26. But it's ok. By now, it may or may not be relevant to say this: in  English, you can't tell whether a word is a gerund or a participle just  by looking at it in isolation. What is _flirting_? It depends on how it is used. _Flirting is awesome_ (gerund); _He is flirting again_  (participle). That's not so in Spanish. A gerund can only be a gerund,  and it shouldn't be used in a participial (adjectival) function (_hay un alumno fumando_), though it's frequently done. It's not a contextual issue, as it is with _flirting_.





SevenDays said:


> Just  curious,  in your examples, what you've underlined, do you consider  those  participles or gerunds? And what would you call them in  English?


You're not reading or expressing yourself carefully, and  you're mistaken about _'un alumno fumando.'_  This is a perfectly valid  construction in Spanish, you asked me what these constructions were  called in English, and whether or not the English gerund is recognizable  in isolation is irrelevant to Pakiko's question. ¿A quién le importa? I wouldn't be able to tell you if the word _'barn'_ in isolation is a noun or an adjective, e.g., _'barn owl.'_ Is the isolated word _'dwelling'_ a noun or a participle? ¿Qué más da? Me dejas con las piernas colgando.

The sentences that follow can be translated to English and expressed as what Pakiko refers to as "participial relative clauses" [participial phrases] or "finite relative clauses" [relative clauses]:

_"Me gustaba sentir la lluvia azotando los avellanos de la huerta" 'I used to enjoy listening to (the rain lashing)/(the rain that lashed) ....'_ C. Martín Gaite, Spain.

_"En los balcones se veían hombres fumando"_ J.M. Gironella, Spain.

_"En una de las escaleras de la iglesia había una mujer gimiendo" _I. Agustí, Spain._

"No había niños jugando" _J. Rulfo, Mexico._

"Cuando el sargento oye la corneta tocando la retirada ..."_ M. Vargas Llosa, Peru.

_"Cuando Félix divisó al doctor leyendo una revista ..."_ C. Fuentes, Mexico.

_"Al ver que llegaban tres soldados discutiendo les preguntó de qué trataban"_ R.J. Sender, Spain.


----------



## GemmaGoldstein

SevenDays said:


> De la misma manera, "fumando" es un gerundio que no encaja; se debe usar el participio adjetivo: _hay un alumno que fuma un canuto en el pasillo_.
> 
> saludos



Disculpadme que entre un poco a lo bestia siendo mi primer post. Llevo consultando este foro mucho tiempo y la verdad es que hasta ahora no había escrito nada. Que conste que a mi la gramática me gusta pero no soy especialista, así que si me equivoco lo siento.

En este hilo hay un defecto extraño, que aparece cuando intentamos aplicar y traducir normas gramaticales entre dos idiomas. En este caso el gerundio está recibiendo un trato extraño al ponerlo como adjetivo. El gerundio no es adjetivo, ese es el participio. A pesar de que poner la palabra "fumando" al lado de un nombre pueda parecer que hace función de adjetivo en realidad hace función de verbo. Cuando el adjetivo es la construcción entera "fumando en el pasillo" ya que describe una situación del sujeto. Pero esta subordinada tiene como forma verbal un gerundio. No sé si me explico...

"Hay un alumno fumando en el pasillo": fumando es el verbo que explica una acción del sujeto "alumno". El análisis gramatical correcto de esta frase es el siguiente:

Hay: verbo impersonal

un alumno: Objeto directo

Fumando: Oración subordinada que se refiere a "alumno"
Un alumno: sujeto omitido de la oración subordinada
Fumando: verbo en forma de gerundio, describe la acción de la subordinada

"en el pasillo": circunstancial de lugar.

Espero que os sirva.


----------



## GemmaGoldstein

SevenDays said:


> A gerund can only be a gerund, and it shouldn't be used in a participial (adjectival) function (_hay un alumno fumando_), though it's frequently done. It's not a contextual issue, as it is with _flirting_.



Esta construcción es perfectamente válida porque "fumando" no es adjetivo, sino núcleo verbal de la subordinada. Equivale a una contrucción más larga:

Hay un alumno [que está fumando en el pasillo]


----------



## roanheads

GemmaGoldstein said:


> Esta construcción es perfectamente válida porque "fumando" no es adjetivo, sino núcleo verbal de la subordinada. Equivale a una contrucción más larga:
> 
> Hay un alumno [que está fumando en el pasillo]



Lo que es el presente progresivo y semánticamente equivale a" hay un alumno que fuma en el pasillo "
Nosotros, los anglohablantes, solemos usar un presente participio coloquialmente con frecuencia---" there is a pupil smoking in the passage" en vez de lo correcto " there is a pupil *who is smoking in the passage".
*Vale la pena decir que el presente participio inglés funciona como adjetivo y el gerundio como sustantivo verbal.
Así que, a mi parecer, y de acuerdo con los consejos de la RAE, a los anglohablantes nos es mucho " seguro " traducir una oración como " there is a pupil smoking in the passage " en la forma de " hay un alumno que fuma ( o que está fumando) en el pasillo, es decir usar una subordinada adjetiva española más bien que un gerundio español.
Saludos.


----------



## St. Nick

roanheads said:


> Lo que es el presente progresivo y semánticamente equivale a" hay un alumno que fuma en el pasillo "
> Nosotros, los anglohablantes, solemos usar un presente participio coloquialmente con frecuencia---" there is a pupil smoking in the passage" en vez de lo correcto " there is a pupil *who is smoking in the passage".
> *Vale la pena decir que el presente participio inglés funciona como adjetivo y el gerundio como sustantivo verbal.
> Así que, a mi parecer, y de acuerdo con los consejos de la RAE, a los anglohablantes nos es mucho " seguro " traducir una oración como " there is a pupil smoking in the passage " en la forma de " hay un alumno que fuma ( o que está fumando) en el pasillo, es decir usar una subordinada adjetiva española más bien que un gerundio español.
> Saludos.


Participial phrases in English (as well as their Spanish equivalents) are used in every register of both written and spoken word. The constructions are neither colloquial nor incorrect:

_"Abrimos el periódico y vemos a niños muriéndose de hambre"_ El País.
_'We open the newspaper and see children dying of hunger.' _Participial relative clause [participial phrase]
_'We open the newspaper and see children who are dying of hunger.'_ Finite relative clause [relative clause]


----------

